# September 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

37.One Tuesday Morning(9/11, BK 1)-Karen Kingsbury 352 pgs 0 Loc (9/5/11-9/16/11)(2 book Kindle Bundle)     
38.Beyond Tuesday Morning(9/11, BK 2)-Karen Kingsbury 320 pgs 14,898 Loc (9/20/11-9/26/11)(2book Bundle)       
39.Every Now and Then(9/11, BK 3)-Karen Kingsbury 320 pgs 4,896 Loc 9/29/11-10-1/11


----------



## djgross

Fun!

No Mark upon Her Deborah Crombie (finished 9/1) This is preorder link for US. I obtained hardcover edition from UK, where book has been released. 
A Small Hotel Robert Olen Butler (finished 9/2)
The Language of Flowers Vanessa Diffenbaugh (finished 9/3)
A Bitter Truth Charles Todd (finished 9/3)
Kill Me If You Can James Patterson & Marshall Karp (finished 9/4)
Canyons of Night Jayne Castle (finished 9/5)
One Salt Sea Seanan McGuire (finished 9/6)
Midnight Ellen Connor (finished 9/10)
Catch Me If You Can Frank Abagnale (finished 9/13)
Child of Fire Harry Connolly (finished 9/14)
New York to Dallas J.D. Robb (finished 9/15)
The Lantern Deborah Lawrenson (finished 9/16)
The Night Circus Erin Morgenstern (finished 9/21)
Silver Shark (Kinsmen Series) Ilona Andrews (finished 9/22)


----------



## Geoffrey

whee!!!! I'm 3rd this month ....

*September Reading List*

1. *The Harrowing of Gwynedd - Katherine Kurtz* - Fantasy - 384 pages - finished 9/2
2. *Catch Me If You Can - Frank W. Abagnale* - True Crime - 3645 locations - finished 9/4
3. *Puppy Love - Jeff Erno* - M/M Romance - 7793 locations - finished 9/6
4. *The Tears of the Sun - S.M. Stirling* - Fantasy - 9309 locations - finished 9/9
5. *Knowing Caleb - Cameron Dane* - M/M Romance - 60% of 7022 locations - abandoned 9/10
6. *Alternitech - Kevin J. Anderson* - Science Fiction - 1133 locations - finished 9/11
7. *Hindustaan - Mainak Dhar* - Alternate History - 3575 locations - finished 9/13
8. *Hammerfall - C.J. Cherryh* - Science Fiction - 6263 locations - finished 9/18
9. *Sarum: The Novel of England - Edward Rutherfurd* - Historical Fiction - 24079 locations - finished 9/26
10. *Muscling Through - J.L. Merrow* - m/m Romance - 1593 finished locations - finished 9/27
11. *Hello Kitty Must Die  - Angela S. Choi* - Serial Killer Humor - 3872 locations - abandoned 9/27
12. *Heroes R Us - Mainak Dhar* - Superhero - 3196 locations - finished 9/28
13. *Beneath Gray Skies - Hugh Ashton* - Alternate History - 6645 locations - 37% completed


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!

1. Where There's a Will by Mary Roberts Rinehart (2610 Loc's) 9/2/11
2. Overtaken by Karl Bunker (Short Story) 9/9/11
3.  Kings, Queens and Pawns An American by Mary Roberts Robinson (3752 Loc's) 9/12/11
4. The Reading Promise: My Father and the Books We Shared by Alice Ozma (284 Pages) 9/12/11
5. Fly the Rain by Robert Burton Robinson (3193 Loc's) 9/24/11
6. An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander Series #7) by Diana Gabaldon (22732 Loc's) 9/24/11
7. Bonhoeffer: Paster, Martyr, Prophet, Spy by Eric Metaxes & Timothy J. Keller (14138 Loc's) 9/25/11 
8. The Girl Who Played with Fire (Millinium Series #2 ) by Steig Larsson and Reg Keeland, (503 Pg's) 9/30/11


----------



## LauraB

*In progress: *
One Year Bible  , kindle

*Completed*
The Thirteenth Tale , by Diane Setterfield; Paper
The Forgotten Garden ; paper
Never Let Me Go , Kindle
The Years of Wonder , Kindle


----------



## mooshie78

1.  The Future of Freedom: Illiberal Democracy at Home and Abroad--Fareed Zakaria (Started in Mid August)
2.  The Grove--John Rector
3.  The Lincoln Lawyer--Michael Connelly 
4.  Pearl Jam Twenty (hardcover, started 9/13)
5.  Life--Keith Richards (started 9/22)


Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.
Finished 2 books in March.
Finished 2 books in April.
Finished 7 books in May.
Finished 4 books in June.
Finished 4 books in July.
Finished 4 books in August.


----------



## Jaasy

1   Up Jumped the Devil by Blair S. Walker (Darryl Billups Mysteries), finished***
2   Hidden in Plain View by Blair S. Walker (Darryl Billups Mysteries), finished***
3   Don't Believe Your Lying Eyes by Blair S. Walker (A Darryl Billups Mystery), finished***
4   Mama Does Time by Deborah Sharp, finished
5   Dane by Liliana Hart, finished***
6   Burn Out by Traci Hohenstein, finished
7   Crack 2 by Shaka, finished ***
8   To Live and Die in LA by Terry R. Wroten, finished ****
9   Black Butterfly by Dante Feenix, finished****
10 Black Butterfly 2: Eboni Machiavelli by Dante Feenix, finished****
11 Black Butterfly 3: The Fabulous Baltimore Boys by Dante Feenix, finished****
12 Black butterfly 4: Split ya Wig by Dante Feenix, finished****
13 Chosen by Patricia Haley, finished***
14 New York to Dallas by J. D. Robb, finished*****


----------



## izzy

*Completed*
1. Splitsville.com by Tonya Kappes
2. Seize the Night by Sheriyln Kenyon
*Reading*
1. Entice by Carrie Jones
2. Super Mario: How Nintendo Conquered America by Jeff Ryan

Read this year: 68


----------



## cagnes

*Read in September....*
                  

1. Cherish by Catherine Anderson (384 pages) 9/1
2. Blue-Eyed Devil (Travises #2) by Lisa Kleypas (352 pages) 9/3
3. Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers (480 pages) 9/4
4. Follow My Lead by Kate Noble (355 pages) 9/7
5. The Endearment by LaVyrle Spencer (352 pages) 9/9
6. The Raven Prince (Princes Trilogy #1) by Elizabeth Hoyt (392 pages) 9/10
7. The Leopard Prince (Princes Trilogy #2) by Elizabeth Hoyt (384 pages) 9/11
8. Smooth Talking Stranger (Travises #3) by Lisa Kleypas (384 pages) 9/12
9. Texas Hold Him by Lisa Cooke (294 pages) 9/14
10. A Feast for Crows (A Song of Ice and Fire #4) by George R.R. Martin (784 pages) 9/18
11. The Last Arrow (Robin Hood #3) by Marsha Canham (464 pages) 9/19
12. One Grave at a Time (Night Huntress #6) by Jeaniene Frost (384 pages) 9/21
13. The Serpent Prince (Princes Trilogy #3) by Elizabeth Hoyt (384 pages) 9/22
14. One Silent Night by Sherrilyn Kenyon (320 pages) 9/22
15. Linger (The Wolves of Mercy Falls #2) by Maggie Stiefvater (368 pages) 9/24
16. Divine By Choice (Partholon #2) by P.C. Cast (384 pages) 9/25
17. Forever (The Wolves of Mercy Falls #3) by Maggie Stiefvater (400 pages) 9/28
18. A Night to Surrender (Spindle Cove #1) by Tessa Dare (400 pages) 9/29
19. The Ice Princess (Princes Trilogy #4) Elizabeth Hoyt (60 pages)

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages 
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages
April Reading Totals: 19 Books, 8079 pages
May Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7348 pages
June Reading Totals: 21 Books, 8182 pages
July Reading Totals: 17 Books, 7224 pages
August Reading Totals: 17 Books, 8028 Pages
*September Reading Totals: 19 Books, 7295 Pages*


----------



## kaotickitten

Wow September already. I'm in, gonna do this diffrent than last month.

1. One On One Time With Wendy Williams In Jelly Landby German Alcala kindle 9/1/11
2.Shep Dreams Of Homeby Jason Matthews kindle 9/1/1
3.OtherWhere: The Crazies by Garry Grierson kindle 9/2/11
4.The Part Time People by Tom Lichtenberg kindle 9/3/11
5.Holiday Hostage by Kelly Fitzpatrick kindle 9/3/11
6.Food Fight-A Holiday Short Short Story by Christina F. York kindle 9/3/11
7.Ready Player One by Ernest Cline kindle 9/8/11
8.Spore and Third Sight (Kindle double book feature) by Ian Woodhead kindle 9/9/11 (third sight wasn't in my version)
9.The Demon of Walker's Woods by Dan Dillard kindle 9/10/11
10.Red Satin by Barbara Miller kindle 9/10/11
11.Over The Bridge by Randy Noble kindle 9/12/11
12.Butterfly Knight by Lotus Rose kindle 9/12/11
13.Something by Ted Stetson kindle 9/12/11
14.Oblivion by William Butler kindle 9/13/11
15.The First Kill by Darcia Helle kindle 9/13/11
16.The Night Walk Men by Jason McIntyre kindle 9/13/11
17.Text Order Bride by Kristen Osbourne kindle 9/14/11
18.Christmas Scandal...Not! by Jeanne Savery kindle 9/15/11
19.The Devil & Venus di Milo (Witches Anonymous) by Misty Evans kindle 9/15/11
20.Love Transposed (A Valentine's Tale) (Cupid Gone Wild) by Chelsy Day and Pepper O'Neal 9/16/11
21. Unexpected Comfort by Kelly Ferjutz kindle 9/16/11
22.Passion ((Fallen)) by Lauren Kate kindle 9/25/11
23.Twi Hard: A Twin Fang Prequel (Twin Fang Saga) by Kevin Michale & Lacy Maran kindle 9/26/11
24.Twi Harder: A Twin Fang Novel (Twin Fang Saga) by Lacy Maran & Kevin Michale kindle 9/27/11
25.Stakeout for Love by Christie Walker Bos kindle 9/28/11
26.Love Pursued by Sandra Heath kindle 9/28/11
27.Winter Visitor by John Gaffield kindle 9/28/11
28.Welcome to Midnight by Natalie J E Potts kindle 9/29/11


----------



## Sharon Red

Wow already!


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Getting Rid of Bradley * by Jennifer Crusie (9/2)
3584 locations; 256 pages - women's fiction/romance
2. *Chunneling Through Forty * by Anne McAneny (9/7)
5372 locations; no pages - women's fiction
3. *The Parting Glass* by Emilie Richards (9/12)
8272 locations; 528 pages - fiction
4. *EnLIGHTened * by Jessica Berger Gross (9/15)
1458 locations; 224 pages - non fiction/yoga/weightloss/memoir
5. *Where the Hell Am I?* - Ken Levine (9/17)
2276 locations; no pages - travel
6. *Flashforward* by Robert Sawyer (9/25)
6433 locations; 320 pages - sci fi
7. *Miss Minimalist * by Francine Jay (9/26)
1514 locations; no pages - non fiction
8. *The Art of Extreme Self Care * by Cheryl Richardson (9/30)
1788 locations; 136 pages - non fiction


----------



## drenee

*Unbroken*. Laura Hillenbrand. Sony. 492 pgs.
*Smokin Seventeen*. Janet Evanovich. Sony. 308 pgs.

*Dancing at the Rascal Fair*. Ivan Doig. Audio. 19hrs. 58min.
*English Creek*. Ivan Doig. Audio. 14hrs. 26 min.


----------



## Ottie

1) The Girl Who Played with Fire 503 pages (according to the Kindle) (9/25/11)
2) Plain Jane: Brunettes Beware


----------



## joanne29

I am in!

1. Happy Chaos by Soleil Moon Frye 304 pgs. 9/3       loved it
2. The Shack by William Paul Young 256 pgs. 9/5    ugh
3. Bound by Hatred by Shelley Walden 66 pgs. 9/5    also ugh
4. Bloodfever by Karen MARIE Moning 368 pgs. 9/7       love this series
5. The Color of Night by Madison Smartt Bell 224 pgs. 9/9    > Not my cup of tea
6. Unbroken by Lauren Hillenbrand 496 pgs. 9/10       excellent non-fiction
7. The Book of Awesome By Neil Pasricha 400 pgs. 9/11      Cute
8. I Love Everybody by Laurie Notaro 240 pgs. 9/15       LOL
9. We Thought you Would Be Prettier 240 pgs. By Laurie Notaro 9/19      lol, too but lacking some
10. Faefever by Karen Marie Moning 352 pgs. 9/25       awesome
11.


----------



## Maxx

September 2011:

1.  Furies of Calderon (dtb)on page 11 as of 9/1/11, on page 258 as of 9/30/11, 247 pages
2.  Night (audiobook) began 9/1/11, completed 9/4/11,  120 pages
3.  Duma Key (audiobook) began 9/4/11, completed 9/26/11, 800 pages
4.  In The Garden Of Beasts (audiobook) began 9/26/11, as of 9/30/11 on page 169


September Total Pages: 1,336


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. The Stand by Stephen King: 27,043 locations. Begun 8/15, on location 21,259 on 9/1, completed 9/5 -- 5,784 locations read in September.
2. Mile 81 (Kindle Single) by Stephen King: 1,072 locations. Begun 9/5, completed 9/5.
3. Magic Kingdom for Sale--Sold! (Magic Kingdom of Landover) by Terry Brooks: 6,424 locations. Begun 9/6, completed 9/10.
4. Ship of Magic (Liveship Traders) by Robin Hobb: 14,165 locations. Begun 9/10, completed 9/30.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in September: 27,445
DTB pages read in September: 
Books read start to finish in September: 3
Books read partially in September: 1

Books completed in 2011: 29
Total locations read in 2011: 328,374
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 165

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*9/3 *** Hag Robert Rodi 4134 loc. General Fiction Kindle 9/8 The Word for World is Forest Ursula K. Le Guin 169 pp. Science Fiction Audio 9/9 Good Omens Neil Gamain and Terry Pratchett 6432 loc. Fantasy Kindle 9/10 Eat to Live Joel Fuhrman 304 pp. Science DTB 9/13 Why Shoot a Butler? Georgette Heyer 5398 loc. Mystery Kindle 9/16 The Mark of Zorro Johnston McCulley 288 pp. Classics Audio 9/20 Hammerfall CJ Cherryh 6263 loc. Science Fiction Kindle 9/24 The Maltese Falcon Dashiell Hammett 224 pp. Mystery Audio 9/25 Needles and Pearls Gil McNeil 5563 loc. Chick Lit Kindle 

*Currently Reading:* Death in the Stocks by Georgette Heyer (5214 loc.)
*Currently Listening to:* The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern (387 pp.)


----------



## BookLover

1. The Hand Me Down Family by Winnie Griggs (Kindle)
2. Sixteen Brides by Stephanie Grace Wiston (Kindle)
3. Hit By a Farm by Catherine Friend (Kindle)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

1. _A Storm of Swords _ by George R. R. Martin ****
2. _Mile 81 _ by Stephen King *****
3. _Beach Music _ by Pat Conroy *****
4. _Silver Sparrow _ by Tayari Jones ***
5. _The Lords of Discipline _ by Pat Conroy ***
6. _The Bride Collector _ by Ted Dekker ***
7. _Catfish Alley _ by Lynne Bryant ***
8. _The Midwife's Confession _ by Diane Chamberlain ****
9. _The Night Circus _ by Erin Morgenstern ***
10. _Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children _ by Ransom Riggs ****


----------



## gina1230

1) Escapade by Kasey Michaels *  (dtb)  Started 09/03/11 *  Finished 09/09/11
2) Tempest Rising by Nicole Peeler *  (Overdrive Ebook) Started 09/09/11* DNF
3) These Old Shades by Georgette Heyer *(kindle)  Started 09/10/11*  Finished 09/15/11
4) Montana Sky by Nora Roberts * (Overdrive Audio) Started 09/12/11* Finished 9/18/11
5) Silk and Shadows by Mary Jo Putney * (dtb)* * Started 09/17/11* 
6) Succubus Blues by Richelle Mead * (Audible)  Started 09/19/11* Finished 09/25/11
7) Succubus On Top by Richelle Mead *(Kindle)* * Started 09/25/11*


----------



## chipotle

1. Chasing Perfect (Fool's Gold #1) by Susan Mallery - okay
2. The Cinderella Deal by Jennifer Crusie - good
3. A Catered Thanksgiving (Mystery w/Recipes #7) by Isis Crawford - okay
4. The Rocky Road to Romance by Janet Evanovich - okay
5. It Looked Different on the Model by Laurie Notaro - okay
6. Lakeshore Christmas (Lakeshore Chronicles #6) by Susan Wiggs - okay
7. Because You're Mine (Capital Theater #2) by Lisa Kleypas - good
8. Wife for Hire by Janet Evanovich - okay
9. Manhunting by Jennifer Crusie - good
10. When Strangers Marry (Vallerands #1) by Lisa Kleypas - okay


----------



## Edgar J. Rossi

I just finished reading Satori by Don Winslow. It is the prequel to Trevanian's classic Shibumi. Shibumi is one of my favorite books, so I was excited to pick up this prequel featuring Nicholai Hel, the main character. I really enjoyed the story and had a lot of fun revisiting this wonderful character trapped between Western and Eastern cultures.


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  Bury Your Dead: A Chief Inspector Gamarche Novel - Louise Penny - 6982 locations - 371 pages.
2.  Sarah's Key - Tatiana de Rosnay - 5946 locations.
3.  A Trick of the Light - Louise Penny - 8442 locations - 339 pages.
4.  Cold Vengeance - Lincoln Child, Douglas Preston - audible.


----------



## joanne29

I am in, and here is to wishing I get to read as much this month as last!

1.


----------

